# Looking to add aftermarket back up camera



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

Just got an unbelievable Black Friday lease deal on a 2016 Cruse 1LT with just the basic radio, no nav or Mylink.
So unfortunately it came with no back up camera or screen to add one to.
Anyone have any good suggestions for a really clean aftermarket install with a good place to put a monitor?
Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your leasing ! Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Installer Tools, Do it Yourself


----------



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

brian v said:


> Your leasing !


yes, 0 down, $38 per month including tax, couldn't turn it down.

I saw a lot of stereo items in your link but no back up camera/monitor.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

doctorq said:


> Just got an unbelievable Black Friday lease deal on a 2016 Cruse 1LT with just the basic radio, no nav or Mylink.
> So unfortunately it came with no back up camera or screen to add one to.
> Anyone have any good suggestions for a really clean aftermarket install with a good place to put a monitor?
> Thanks


You can probably find a local shop to get one installed. If I was in the market I would probably use a CD slot mount, I use this for my Garmin Nuvi GPS. Garmin makes a wireless backup camera, though some have complained there is a 3 second delay for it to activate.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think GM is missing the boat here.... as many people want a backup camera and as many models they make that they don't come standard on why doesn't GM offer say $250-750 upgrade to add a factory backup camera system?


----------



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

spacedout said:


> I think GM is missing the boat here.... as many people want a backup camera and as many models they make that they don't come standard on why doesn't GM offer say $250-750 upgrade to add a factory backup camera system?


yes at this point it is silly to not have it


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I think GM is missing the boat here.... as many people want a backup camera and as many models they make that they don't come standard on why doesn't GM offer say $250-750 upgrade to add a factory backup camera system?


I have a suspicion that the unbelievable deal was to move a car that wasn't going to sell because it wasn't optioned the way buyers wanted it.


----------



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes it is definitely a base model 1LT, that and they had 43 others just like it.
But between the Black Friday discounts, Costco rebate, and as a Volt owner $2,500 loyalty cash, it was a deal I had never seen before.


----------



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

Something like this if it could fit in the empty center speaker space might be good

Anyone make these for the Cruze?


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Sourcingbay®-Bluetooth-Rearview-Wireless-Earphone/dp/B00AKSZGLU

Something like that is probably going to be your best bet with a lease. That, or a system with a screen that attaches to the windshield with suction cups. You pretty much have to go with a wireless system because a wired system will involve drilling a hole through the trunk.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

My wife's crv has a Garmin NuviCam and the optional back up camera with it. Works great, though kind of expensive. You get a gps, back up camera, and a dash cam.


----------



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

neile300c said:


> My wife's crv has a Garmin NuviCam and the optional back up camera with it. Works great, though kind of expensive. You get a gps, back up camera, and a dash cam.


that sounds like a nice option, does it have the wireless back up camera?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it is wireless, I had BB install it.


----------



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone tried this setup, it looks like you can add a 7" GPS with back up cam, and maintain the OEM information display:
Navigation Housing Installation Kit for 2011 2015 GM Cruze | eBay


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

doctorq said:


> Anyone tried this setup, it looks like you can add a 7" GPS with back up cam, and maintain the OEM information display:
> Navigation Housing Installation Kit for 2011 2015 GM Cruze | eBay


Just looking at the picture, I think it's for re-locating a non-MyLink screen so you can reuse it's old location for your other systems. Cool idea, but looks too small to house anything else. However, it might be a good idea for a ham radio display.


----------



## doctorq (Dec 3, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Just looking at the picture, I think it's for re-locating a non-MyLink screen so you can reuse it's old location for your other systems. Cool idea, but looks too small to house anything else. However, it might be a good idea for a ham radio display.


yes, then you can fit a 7" GPS unit like a Magellan Roadmate that also accepts a back up cam input, in the original space, like this:
(and not lose any factory functions)


----------

